Ask HN: Which are your favourite talks of 2019? - gymshoes
======
dylanjha
This is one for video nerds. From Demuxed in October 2019: "Three Roads to
Jerusalem" about low latency live streaming. Incredibly well done by Will Law.
Informative and entertaining.

[https://www.twitch.tv/videos/501523712](https://www.twitch.tv/videos/501523712)

